# Holiday over drinking violent behavior



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wondered if anyone has witnessed any violent events this season because I sure have:

An argument last Sunday almost ended in someone getting shot in the head, other guy had a gun.

Last night we had a couple over for Christmas festivities(wifes friend and husband) the husband today was running up and down the front of our house (over drunk) with bolo knife screaming... real angry and several neighbors trying to stop him and my cousin who works at the Barangay, the whole even lasted about an hour to settle down. We had this couple over 8 times for drinking and I have never seen him act up like this.... he does seem very quiet, I was told by the Barangay that a former co-worker came in town with his wife and baby and started trouble with him while drinking today.

Funny thing is that my neighbor mentioned if it gets anymore out of hand they will need to call the Barangay (more men) on duty the cousin is off duty, from what I seen it was out of hand for about an hour.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

My Mrs. has pretty much weeded out the relatives that are problematic. It's funny that you just posted this. We are visiting her parents and she just ran off two of them who showed up wasted already wanting to drink more. Neither of them were too willing to entertain her temper and promptly left without incident.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

We don't drink alcohol and do not buy alcohol for anyone else, plus we do not allow drinking in our house. Avoids a lot of problems, and there are no exceptions to said rules.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Same with Mug. We do not drink, and when you invite other people into in your home they should respect that. Since we have kids, I don't want to promote the same behavior that I have seen in some places here.


----------

